# Rough in books



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Did a job today, had to rough in a few urinals. Went to my van and grabbed my American Standard R/I book, couldn't find the spec'd urinal in the book. Turns out my R/I book is from 2001....

Asked the wholesaler if he had any newer edition books and he told me that everything is online now.

Pretty frustrated, I don't have a smartphone at work, and I don't feel like wasting time printing off everything online.

Does anyone have any other resources for spec's? I guess I'm looking for american standard, kohler, and vortens.

Thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This book is helpful. Contact Kohler.


----------

